# Kits are here..



## Jasminebunny (May 15, 2020)

Hi my bun had kits , 4 healthy, well fed , warm kits.

I've only had 1litter before ,so what should I do?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 15, 2020)

Or is there 6 I'm not sure


----------



## Mattie83 (May 15, 2020)

Luckily my doe took to being a mom very quickly my babies are 19 days old. As long as there warm and got a belly they are good. Its hard to catch the doe feeding them. I was worried but i caught her wuth the babies. She is sneaky. As long as they are growing let momma do it.


----------



## Mattie83 (May 15, 2020)

My new bunny family 19 days in.


----------



## Mattie83 (May 15, 2020)

Question didnt she just have a litter not to long ago. The only worry there is adequate nutrition and milk supply so hopefully all is well. Make sure the male is separated because she cant afford to get pregnant again.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 15, 2020)

Sorry that I can not help. 
But good luck. ❤


----------



## Mattie83 (May 15, 2020)

She can but its best for her and babies 8f you wait.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 15, 2020)

Mattie83 said:


> My new bunny family 19 days in.


Cute bunnies. ❤


----------



## Mattie83 (May 15, 2020)

Im in love had some people who wanted them. But its so dangerous i want them all. But i know i cant. Lol im keeping a few though.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 15, 2020)

Great.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 16, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Hi my bun had kits , 4 healthy, well fed , warm kits.
> 
> I've only had 1litter before ,so what should I do?



Just make sure that the mum is well fed and that’s she’s producing enough milk for the kits. It’s very likely that you won’t see her feeding them but the kits should feel warm and have large stomachs.

Let the mum do her thing. Make sure she and her kits are in a nice, quiet and sheltered space where they can’t get stressed.

You will likely not need to do anything unless the mum has abandoned the kits (like if the babies are cold, lethargic and not the healthy, pinkish colour).

The doe needs to have unlimited access to grass hay and pellets and water (people often use alfalfa pellets for their pregnant and feeding does). You can also feed a small amount of rolled oats to help with milk production.

Your main job is to make sure the next box is clean and dry, and that the doe and kits are well fed. You can check on the babies everyday, but some does won’t want you to touch them for the first few days or so, especially if the doe is skittish of people in general. 

Ask yourself these:
Has she made a good nest? Is she producing milk? Do the kits look full? Do they feel warm?

If the answer is yes, then it sounds like she’s doing a good job. She can get pregnant again within hours of having her litter though, so keep her away from any males.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 16, 2020)

Mattie83 said:


> Question didnt she just have a litter not to long ago. The only worry there is adequate nutrition and milk supply so hopefully all is well. Make sure the male is separated because she cant afford to get pregnant again.


She did but couldn't get to the babies to feed them .
They didn't make it.

She jumped on Jasmines cage and got to the male


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 16, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Just make sure that the mum is well fed and that’s she’s producing enough milk for the kits. It’s very likely that you won’t see her feeding them but the kits should feel warm and have large stomachs.
> 
> Let the mum do her thing. Make sure she and her kits are in a nice, quiet and sheltered space where they can’t get stressed.
> 
> ...


She didn't birth in the nest box.
Should I leave the babies where they are even though they are not in the nest box?
They have a nice layer of fur on top of them.


----------



## Preitler (May 16, 2020)

Where are they? Can you make a picture of the current situation?

Wasn't it your litter that ended in desaster after moving the nest or someone elses, can't remember?

Best is to do nothing for the first week after an initial first check on the nest. Short checks without disturbing them are ok once a day, but leave them alone all the other time.
Doe needs food, food, privacy and after 2 days her normal routine again, with hours of privacy around dusk and dawn to feed the kits undisturbed.
Raising rabbit isn#t rocket science, they do most stuff on their own if we let them.


----------



## Eve84 (May 16, 2020)

She is the one who has loads of rabbits and loads of guinea pigs  and can’t provide any hay for them as she can’t afford it


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 16, 2020)

Preitler said:


> Where are they? Can you make a picture of the current situation?
> 
> Wasn't it your litter that ended in desaster after moving the nest or someone elses, can't remember?
> 
> ...


They are in her cage , it was my last litter who got not fed.
Does she ,or the babies need alfalfa hay?
Or anything else?
I'm going to get whatever I need to get to feed her and them today so I want to know


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 16, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> She didn't birth in the nest box.
> Should I leave the babies where they are even though they are not in the nest box?
> They have a nice layer of fur on top of them.


Is Pumpkin okay with you touching them? If so, you can move them into the nest box and out the fur in the nest as well. 


Jasminebunny said:


> They are in her cage , it was my last litter who got not fed.
> Does she ,or the babies need alfalfa hay?
> Or anything else?
> I'm going to get whatever I need to get to feed her and them today so I want to know


The babies will eat solely *mums milk* for the first three weeks, and then they would start to eat a small amount of pellets or hay. Mum can get alfalfa if you think she needs it, but unlimited _*grass hay*_ (such as timothy or meadow hay) will be okay, along with unlimited *alfalfa pellets*. *Rolled oats* will also help her to produce milk for the babies. Care of Baby Rabbits. Taking care of rabbits to age 2 weeks


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 16, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Is Pumpkin okay with you touching them? If so, you can move them into the nest box and out the fur in the nest as well


She's meh , about us touching them doesn't really mind.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 16, 2020)

I counted and checked them and being fed and I think 6


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Wait, isn’t Jasmine also pregnant?


----------



## majorv (May 17, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> She is the one who has loads of rabbits and loads of guinea pigs  and can’t provide any hay for them as she can’t afford it


Uncalled for...


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Wait, isn’t Jasmine also pregnant?


No


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> She is the one who has loads of rabbits and loads of guinea pigs  and can’t provide any hay for them as she can’t afford it


I can afford hay , I've sorted it out now


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

I only had 1 pregnant doe , but I didn't breed her .


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

At some point (when everything is calm) share a few pics of the kits on here! I' sure they are beautiful and I'm a sucker for pictures of baby rabbits!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> At some point (when everything is calm) share a few pics of the kits on here! I' sure they are beautiful and I'm a sucker for pictures of baby rabbits!


I can post picture


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Here


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Here View attachment 47754


Aw!! Hi babies!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

majorv said:


> Uncalled for...


What does that mean?


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> What does that mean?


It's not for you, it's a comment on someone else's comment, don't worry about it


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> It's not for you, it's a comment on someone else's comment, don't worry about it


Ah okay.
Do kits look healthy?!

I put cotton wool as theres not much fur


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Ah okay.
> Do kits look healthy?!
> 
> I put cotton wool as theres not much fur



I know so little about kits, but I think they look good! Little and shiny and cute. Really pretty colors!
Keep putting pics on here as they grow up! I can't wait to see them all fluffy!


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Hi my bun had kits , 4 healthy, well fed , warm kits.
> 
> I've only had 1litter before ,so what should I do?





Jasminebunny said:


> Sorry..
> I've only had kits twice , I'm sorry!



Something doesn’t add up. Are you being honest with us?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Something doesn’t add up. Are you being honest with us?


I think she meant that this is the second litter


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I think she meant that this is the second litter


I took that quote from a previous thread which means she would have had kits twice and this would be the third.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I think she meant that this is the second litter


Yeah


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> I took that quote from a previous thread which means she would have had kits twice and this would be the third.


Oh yeah.. I forgot I meant I've had kits that mum bun care for 1 time , and one time no care for.


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> No


In a different thread, you mentioned Jasmine is pregnant and that she was nesting.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Ah okay.
> Do kits look healthy?!
> 
> I put cotton wool as theres not much fur


The kits look good. Shiny fur, fat bellies. Nice pink bodies! That white one at the top is so big!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

So this 3rd time


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> In a different thread, you mentioned Jasmine is pregnant and that she was nesting.


It was fake pregnancy I think .. 
She was with male but not breed she older bun


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> The kits look good. Shiny fur, fat bellies. Nice pink bodies! That white one at the top is so big!


Yeah!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

There's six right?


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> It was fake pregnancy I think ..
> She was with male but not breed she older bun


Oh ok. Make sure to separate all of your buns now that Pumpkin has given birth!


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

What are you thinking for names? I would call the big one something related to the fact that it's GIANT, like Sheriff! they're lovely!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Oh ok. Make sure to separate all of your buns now that Pumpkin has given birth!


Okay


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> There's six right?


Can’t tell from the picture.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> There's six right?


I can see five in the picture but there are probably more under the fur.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Can’t tell from the picture.


I count 6


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I count 6View attachment 47757


Yeah


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I can see five in the picture but there are probably more under the fur.


More?!


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> It was fake pregnancy I think ..
> She was with male but not breed she older bun


You tried breeding Jasmine?


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> There's six right?



You'll know soon! I count four, but there's a lot going on and they're such a similar color, like tiny tigers!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> You'll know soon! I count four, but there's a lot going on and they're such a similar color, like tiny tigers!


Yeah tiny tigers!


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> You tried breeding Jasmine?


I think it was an accident, she discussed it in another post


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

I'm not sure


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Yeah tiny tigers!



Other name suggestions, totally unasked for, Sher Khan or Simba!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> Other name suggestions, totally unasked for, Sher Khan or Simba!


Awe cute!


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> I think it was an accident, she discussed it in another post


Oh I just remember her saying she was breeding Jasmine. I could be wrong.


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Oh I just remember her saying she was breeding Jasmine. I could be wrong.



I could be wrong, I think shes changing a lot of the operation, but it takes time. Some buns are getting rehomed and she's going to just have pets until she's older and has more resources or maybe just do pets with only a few rabbits


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

I've found a home for pumpkin , she's a breeder and lives nearby.
Im rehoming her for £60 .


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

She's not going yet , obviously .
She's reserved for like 2 months


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Is that okay?


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Is that okay?



It's at your own pace to make sure that you and your rabbits can have the best lives possible. As long as you are working towards a sustainable situation where everyone is happy, healthy and well cared for I think you're on track


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I've found a home for pumpkin , she's a breeder and lives nearby.
> Im rehoming her for £60 .


I was just under the impression that jasmine was the pregnant one.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> It's at your own pace to make sure that you and your rabbits can have the best lives possible. As long as you are working towards a sustainable situation where everyone is happy, healthy and well cared for I think you're on track


----------



## zuppa (May 17, 2020)

Seriously. Please stop breeding. This is 6 new rabbits to add to yours 18 rabbits & piggies that's 24.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Seriously. Please stop breeding. This is 6 new rabbits to add to yours 18 rabbits & piggies that's 24.


No . I don't have 18 pets i have 3 .
3 piggies have been rehomed .
Looking for new homes for 2 rabbits .(pumpkin and Lola)

I'm not breeding it was an accident .

20 pets right now but I'm rehoming , NOT breeding , she got to his cage by going on Jasmines cage and into his , because the door was open.
The babies are going to new homes .


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> No . I don't have 18 pets i have 3 .
> 3 piggies have been rehomed .
> Looking for new homes for 2 rabbits .(pumpkin and Lola)
> 
> ...


I couldn’t help but go back to previous threads. You did intentionally breed Jasmine a little while back. I counted the litters in your thread and there were 3 meaning this would be your 4th.

I always get so confused when I read your threads. I’m doing school online because of COVID so I have more time to investigate and I dunno, there are some inconsistencies. How are the kits doing? Keep us posted and like I said before- separate your male and female buns! No more excuses of rabbits escaping and jumping out.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> I couldn’t help but go back to previous threads. You did intentionally breed Jasmine a little while back. I counted the litters in your thread and there were 3 meaning this would be your 4th.
> 
> I always get so confused when I read your threads. I’m doing school online because of COVID so I have more time to investigate and I dunno, there are some inconsistencies. How are the kits doing? Keep us posted and like I said before- separate your male and female buns! No more excuses of rabbits escaping and jumping out.


They are good.
Last time I checked , but I should only check once a day right?


----------



## Preitler (May 17, 2020)

You can visually check the rest of the cage more often, just to make sure no kit got dragged out of the nest.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Preitler said:


> You can visually check the rest of the cage more often, just to make sure no kit got dragged out of the nest.


Okay


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Also bought this new litter but it seems so dusty is it safe?
It's wood granules.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

??


----------



## Eve84 (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> No . I don't have 18 pets i have 3 .
> 3 piggies have been rehomed .
> Looking for new homes for 2 rabbits .(pumpkin and Lola)
> 
> ...




No not 18 pets - 20. 

I think you just want to drag attention to you. Also all this naive questions - is that ok??? 

Sorry  but I’m out


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> No not 18 pets - 20.
> 
> I think you just want to drag attention to you. Also all this naive questions - is that ok???
> 
> Sorry  but I’m out


I don't know what naive means but .
I don't own all the pets , they are my families .
Only 3 of them are mine.

I was only asking if it was safe


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

I think continuing to seek new information, retaining it, and using it to improve a situation is what this site is for (as well as bragging about how we have the cutest rabbits in the world). We all have so much to learn, that's why we're here. I think of myself as the benevolent "god" of my rabbit's world, here to show them exactly how good life can be.

@Jasminebunny , you're still learning with the rest of us and you're very young. I would rather learn with someone who knows when to ask for help than someone who thinks they are an expert and aren't. Keep learning and keep seeking to improve the lives your rabbits can lead. I can see that you are trying to move in the right direction

@Eve84 , we're all in this together and it should be a place where answers can be sought by all. We are all trying to learn and are at different stages, but all questions ought to be encouraged and answered by someone who knows more than we do

Learning from others mistakes is free, learning from our own can have a cost. Thanks all!


----------



## zuppa (May 17, 2020)

The problem is that they are not learning, from the past few months I can see that there were 4 litters and all babies died. OP said they keep rabbits 3 years now but still knows nothing about rabbits. Here's a new litter and I don't see any desire for learning, only I can see that someone wants attention and likes under their posts.

I think there's also some kind of collective responsibility we are taking as a community.
There's someone breeds and kills rabbits by not taking care of them, then says that mother rabbits were not taking care of the babies, I've got an impression that babies were already sentenced to death, it is really cruel I feel very bad because I don't know how to stop it and feel responsible for being unable to stop it.

Ignoring this might not helping with saving babies but supporting this thread is unethical in my opinion.
Honestly, I am lost at words because what's going on is unreal, it's like watching how someone is killing their pets and taking all of us as witnesses this is a really sick situation.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

zuppa said:


> The problem is that they are not learning, from the past few months I can see that there were 4 litters and all babies died. OP said they keep rabbits 3 years now but still knows nothing about rabbits. Here's a new litter and I don't see any desire for learning, only I can see that someone wants attention and likes under their posts.
> 
> I think there's also some kind of collective responsibility we are taking as a community.
> There's someone breeds and kills rabbits by not taking care of them, then says that mother rabbits were not taking care of the babies, I've got an impression that babies were already sentenced to death, it is really cruel I feel very bad because I don't know how to stop it and feel responsible for being unable to stop it.
> ...


I'm not trying it kill them!
I care for them , I feed them .
I don't want to let them die .
Im not trying to kill rabbits .
I have money I look after my pets .
Ive been buying more toys , food , hay , bedding and other things they need.
Caring for my unwell animals , not trying to kill any .
Not trying to kill any.
Not trying to hurt any.
I'm just trying to help.
But I don't know how .
So I need help.
I don't want attention I want help .
I want to help my rabbits have a better life.
Rehome some .
Care for the others well.
Stop breeding Temporarily .
Make some money or save some up .
Just care for the ones I have .
I really don't want to hurt , or get likes , I just want help.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

No I have had 3 litters also .
Jasmines first , pumpkins first and this one.
Nesting does lots of times but only one international out of those


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> I couldn’t help but go back to previous threads. You did intentionally breed Jasmine a little while back. I counted the litters in your thread and there were 3 meaning this would be your 4th.


I've intentionally bred jasmine once , and that was first litter.
Has nother litter , mother couldn't get to rabbit where birthed ,and when moved would not feed .
She had good nutrition .
She had nother litter , aka this one and that's all my litters


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Please listen I'm not trying to kill them


----------



## Eve84 (May 17, 2020)

zuppa said:


> The problem is that they are not learning, from the past few months I can see that there were 4 litters and all babies died. OP said they keep rabbits 3 years now but still knows nothing about rabbits. Here's a new litter and I don't see any desire for learning, only I can see that someone wants attention and likes under their posts.
> 
> I think there's also some kind of collective responsibility we are taking as a community.
> There's someone breeds and kills rabbits by not taking care of them, then says that mother rabbits were not taking care of the babies, I've got an impression that babies were already sentenced to death, it is really cruel I feel very bad because I don't know how to stop it and feel responsible for being unable to stop it.
> ...




I see it exactly like that!!! It’s just attention seeking and not learning. And sorry you should not learn and let animals suffer from it. 

It also proofs it by the last post: stopping breeding temporarily!!!! Sorry but if I want to breed, I read into it as much as possible and ask people beforehand but I’m not coming along with stupid questions like: what I’m going to do now? Is that ok? 

I feel very sorry for the 20 pets which have to be tests objects and suffer from the whole situation. 

And Covid-19 here or not but not being able to supply food for so many animals and still breed them??? Äh no


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

You may not be trying to, but it is happening anyways. Have you considered that you may not be old enough, mature enough, or in a situation where rabbits are a good pet for you. They are not easy or toys... I have not been on here as long as many nor followed your story since the beginning, but there's a lot of frustration from those who have.

Do you think it may be a good idea to rehome all of the rabbits and not continue to put them and you in a very tough situation?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> Do you think it may be a good idea to rehome all of the rabbits and not continue to put them and you in a very tough situation?


All apart from jasmine !
She can't go !

Does she have to?!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

I guess I


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

As long as you can actually take care of her... although you've really struggled. You will need to change a lot. You are certainly not ready for multiple rabbits. How are your parents involved? Are they an active part of animal care? What do they think of all this?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> As long as you can actually take care of her... although you've really struggled. You will need to change a lot. You are certainly not ready for multiple rabbits. How are your parents involved? Are they an active part of animal care? What do they think of all this?


She struggles when I leave her for more than a few hours.
My parents help with some of them ,well all of them.
They know how to care for them.
I don't know what you mean by what do they think of this.
One of the animals is my dog Sally .
I feed her , she loves beef , fresh beef.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Is it bad she can't gets stressed if I leave for even a few hours


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Is it bad jasmine gets stressed if I leave for a few hours ?
I think I typed it wrong


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Is it bad she can't gets stressed if I leave for even a few hours



She may not be happy in her home. You need to go to school, you can't be there all the time. That is not normal.

I mean what do they think of your pets getting sick from extremely preventable ailments. It's wrong, and as adults, they should know better. As someone who loves their pets, you should too. I don't know exactly what's going on, but it shouldn't be anything like this


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> She may not be happy in her home. You need to go to school, you can't be there all the time. That is not normal.
> 
> I mean what do they think of your pets getting sick from extremely preventable ailments. It's wrong, and as adults, they should know better. As someone who loves their pets, you should too. I don't know exactly what's going on, but it shouldn't be anything like this


I don't really understand most of this , but she lives in a dog crate and is let out four like 4 hours a day.
Could the reason she's stresses because I moved the crate , but she was like this before




She used to live in this cage , in the same area


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Does it look okay?


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Okay everyone. Some of you have been really rude and i'm sorta disappointed in you guys. She needs help, not rude responses. People learn from accidents. Can we try helping her instead of breaking her down? I personally can not help as I have minimal experience with breeding rabbits. I wish I could help @Jasminebunny ! I'm just not experienced in breeding. And also everyone, aren't you glad she came asking for help? She is asking for _help _not rude remarks. Everyone has struggles. Its just how they handle them.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

She never really seems happy ,unless I'm there fussing her.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Okay everyone. Some of you have been really rude and i'm sorta disappointed in you guys. She needs help, not rude responses. People learn from accidents. Can we try helping her instead of breaking her down? I personally can not help as I have minimal experience with breeding rabbits. I wish I could help @Jasminebunny ! I'm just not experienced in breeding. And also everyone, aren't you glad she came asking for help? She is asking for _help _not rude remarks. Everyone has struggles. Its just how they handle them.


Awe your so sweet , I cried at your comment !
Thank you .


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

I just want her to be happy .


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

But she always seems so sad..
Maybe she's not happy with me ..


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> But she always seems so sad..
> Maybe she's not happy with me ..


Are you in a position to take her to the vet? Maybe they can help?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Are you in a position to take her to the vet? Maybe they can help?


My parents don't really allow that unless they are sitting in a corner , not moving or eating.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Are you in a position to take her to the vet? Maybe they can help?


So not really


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Is she getting alfalfa and excess pellets? If not, switch her slowly to alfalfa and make sure to increase her pellets. It helps so she has enough milk. Is she feeding her babies?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Is she getting alfalfa and excess pellets? If not, switch her slowly to alfalfa and make sure to increase her pellets. It helps so she has enough milk. Is she feeding her babies?


She gets a lot of pellets , alfalfa pellets.
She's feeding them.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Also this is another rabbit who cannot go more than a few hours wih9ut getting. Stresses


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Is she lunging at you? Or just lying with ears back? Has she been binkying? Lying mostly? Acting mostly normal? Could i have and update on her situation?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Is she lunging at you? Or just lying with ears back? Has she been binkying? Lying mostly? Acting mostly normal? Could i have and update on her situation?


Jasmines?.
Not lunging . No binjyinf but she never does.
She usually just lies with her ears back , yes.
Acting her normal , sad ISH self ..


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

She doesn't get mad at me , my dad said get sad when I'm gone


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Is she bonded with another rabbit? Do you think she is lonely? Maybe she is bored?


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

If it is boredom, you could try some diy stuff like this.


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Maybe she is lonely and would it be possible for you to bond one of the young female rabbits with her when the baby is older? Unspayed female does can be bonded. Maybe it would help with loneliness.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Is she bonded with another rabbit? Do you think she is lonely? Maybe she is bored?


No , she doesn't get along she has tons of toys


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Okay everyone. Some of you have been really rude and i'm sorta disappointed in you guys. She needs help, not rude responses. People learn from accidents. Can we try helping her instead of breaking her down? I personally can not help as I have minimal experience with breeding rabbits. I wish I could help @Jasminebunny ! I'm just not experienced in breeding. And also everyone, aren't you glad she came asking for help? She is asking for _help _not rude remarks. Everyone has struggles. Its just how they handle them.


This saga has been long and arduous for everyone involved. We’ve all been trying to help @Jasminebunny and her lovely animals. However, you are coming in the middle of this without knowing the full extent of the threads we all have tirelessly posted on for her. Our goal is to help but at this point, when information doesn’t add up and proper vet care isn’t accessible, it’s hard to stay calm and quiet. @zuppa and I even offered to pay for her hay. We really are only trying to help in every way we can.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Maybe she is lonely and would it be possible for you to bond one of the young female rabbits with her when the baby is older? Unspayed female does can be bonded. Maybe it would help with loneliness.


This is jasmine my other bun .
She doesn't get along with other rabbits.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Maybe she is lonely and would it be possible for you to bond one of the young female rabbits with her when the baby is older? Unspayed female does can be bonded. Maybe it would help with loneliness.


Maybe she would get on with a rabbit , since she gets on with males?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 17, 2020)

Could I possibly bond her even if she has not gotten along with other rabbits in her life?


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Could I possibly bond her even if she has not gotten along with other rabbits in her life?



Getting another rabbit is not what you should do! You have too many already. If you get her spayed and another of your rabbits neutered that already get along, you could try to bond them 2+ months later, but first things first, fix the pressing issues


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> This saga has been long and arduous for everyone involved. We’ve all been trying to help @Jasminebunny and her lovely animals. However, you are coming in the middle of this without knowing the full extent of the threads we all have tirelessly posted on for her. Our goal is to help but at this point, when information doesn’t add up and proper vet care isn’t accessible, it’s hard to stay calm and quiet. @zuppa and I even offered to pay for her hay. We really are only trying to help in every way we can.


I do know the full extent. It seems you are willing to give up? You don't need to help anymore. Leave it to people who are willing.........I'm not saying taht it isn't sad the bun is depressed, i'm saying getting annoyed isn't going to help. I know many people have helped and now is not a time to give up if you care at all for her wonderful animals. I care about all animals and it has also been stressful for @Jasminebunny. Lets just try to help more. If you dont want to help DONT! You don't have to post on every thread.


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Could I possibly bond her even if she has not gotten along with other rabbits in her life?


Can you try to bond her with a rabbit you have right now? Look up some bonding techniques. I wouldn't bond her to a male unless he is nuetered. Also, if you try to bond, make sure you are nearby to break up any fights. You can't just stick them together (as i bet you know ) You can move their cages closer and let then get each others sent, then slowly introduce them. You can search threads on bonding rabbits. There are many .


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> I do know the full extent. It seems you are willing to give up? You don't need to help anymore. Leave it to people who are willing.........I'm not saying taht it isn't sad the bun is depressed, i'm saying getting annoyed isn't going to help. I know many people have helped and now is not a time to give up if you care at all for her wonderful animals. I care about all animals and it has also been stressful for @Jasminebunny. Lets just try to help more. If you dont want to help DONT! You don't have to post on every thread.


I do help. However, I’m a human being and I get frustrated sometimes.


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> I do help. It gets frustrating. I’m a human being.


I understand. Lets just keep it positive. She needs help. Please keep helping.


----------



## zuppa (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> I understand. Lets just keep it positive. She needs help. Please keep helping.


Nope, I won't be helping anymore. OP doesn't really care for their animals just having fun here, creates fake accounts and keeps asking questions, people are trying to help, she keeps asking same questions again and again, her animals keep dying but she keeps posting like nothing happened. I am not even sure who is that, what age etc.

You know, we are not employed here it's a free will I am always trying to help and support but here I just think someone is trying to entertain themselves.


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Nope, I won't be helping anymore. OP doesn't really care for their animals just having fun here, creates fake accounts and keeps asking questions, people are trying to help, she keeps asking same questions again and again, her animals keep dying but she keeps posting like nothing happened. I am not even sure who is that, what age etc.
> 
> You know, we are not employed here it's a free will I am always trying to help and support but here I just think someone is trying to entertain themselves.


You didn't need to post that. I hope she is learning. I'm going to keep trying to help because I care about her animals and I know she does too. She is trying. It may not seem like it to you, but she is. I know she has been irresponsible, she made a mistake. I've made so many mistakes i'm not about to condemn her. I know one thing. Condemning her is not going to change the situation. You don't need to post on here anymore.It never was a requirement to post on here. It seems you took it as one though. This whole thing has made me so sad. Someone made a bad mistake and asked for help. The answers she got were bad. All because she has made mistakes in the past.  This is so sad. I've lost respect for a few members.


----------



## Gelly (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> You didn't need to post that. I hope she is learning. I'm going to keep trying to help because I care about her animals and I know she does too. She is trying. It may not seem like it to you, but she is. I know she has been irresponsible, she made a mistake. I've made so many mistakes i'm not about to condemn her. I know one thing. Condemning her is not going to change the situation. You don't need to post on here anymore.It never was a requirement to post on here. It seems you took it as one though. This whole thing has made me so sad. Someone made a bad mistake and asked for help. The answers she got were bad. All because she has made mistakes in the past.  This is so sad. I've lost respect for a few members.





Jasminebunny said:


> For my buns , in the uk , it was free for one of them ( my oldest , jasmine , 4 years old) , and the other ones between 80 and 190


but how do we know when she is telling the truth? She posted this in regards to the question “how much does a rabbit spay and neuter cost in your area”

@Jasminebunny I don’t mean to be confrontational but why did you lie?


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Gelly said:


> but how do we know when she is telling the truth? She posted this in regards to the question “how much does a rabbit spay and neuter cost in your area”
> 
> @Jasminebunny I don’t mean to be confrontational but why did you lie?


I'm going to trust her.  Its not like shes asking where i live so she can rob me. She is asking for help with a rabbit! Even if it doesn't help her, it helps me since it forces me to learn more about rabbits daily and also helps me give advice! If you want to argue can we please start a thread with that title? This thread is for helping Jasminebunny with her rabbits. Feel free to not post on here if you don't want to.


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

Why would you get on here to discourage people? It was never a requirement that you help people on here.


----------



## zuppa (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Why would you get on here to discourage people? It was never a requirement that you help people on here.


Well all those threads were so disturbing and we really tried to help, since last summer it all goes. We've done some forum search lately and it is really fascinating she said on different occasions that all her buns were neutered/fixed except of Jasmine, then in another thread she said that Jasmine was fixed for free and she paid 80 and 190 for her other rabbits. Now she keeps breeding her fixed rabbits and gets (accidental!) litters from them, isn't it something extraordinary?





__





How much does a vet visit & spay/neuter cost for a Rabbit?


You might want to try the humane society. They offer spay and neuters for a much less expensive price. My vet quoted me $500 for a spay. I called the human society and it was $90. Quite a difference. And, they do SO many per year, so they are experienced. Something you might want to check...



www.rabbitsonline.net


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

I'm not saying you didn't try to help! I just think all the rudeness was unnecessary. I will continue to try to help. You make your own decisions.


----------



## zuppa (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> I'm not saying you didn't try to help! I just think all the rudeness was unnecessary. I will continue to try to help. You make your own decisions.


Why help someone who is clearly lying and making fun of community? There's another account same style conversation, some girl from Japan posting lots of links in Japanese, why should I trust someone who is doing that? I personally think this is very rude.

I'm new!
https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/im-new.98251/page-8#post-1142735


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

What if they are serious? I don't care who they are! I'm going to try to help because i want to help animals.


----------



## zuppa (May 17, 2020)

helena said:


> What if they are serious? I don't care who they are! I'm going to try to help because i want to help animals.


Serious with what? That her fixed rabbits having babies? 
Helping her would be reporting her to her local authorities, so to make her stop breeding and experimenting with living animals.


----------



## Mac189 (May 17, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Why help someone who is clearly lying and making fun of community? There's another account same style conversation, some girl from Japan posting lots of links in Japanese, why should I trust someone who is doing that? I personally think this is very rude.
> 
> I'm new!
> https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/im-new.98251/page-8#post-1142735



I fell for that one... it's certainly a scam, looking back on it. The timeline didn't add up at all. I'm just baffled at what the point of it all was. I felt like an idiot and still have no idea what was going on.


----------



## helena (May 17, 2020)

I've been reading her previous threads and also the link you posted. I'm so gullible. Thanks for being so persistent @zuppa and everyone else! I'm sorry! I just wanted to help. It really doesn't make any sense and i'm so confused. I'm going to continue looking at previous threads.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 18, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> Getting another rabbit is not what you should do! You have too many already. If you get her spayed and another of your rabbits neutered that already get along, you could try to bond them 2+ months later, but first things first, fix the pressing issues


But she seems so sad and lonely and leaving her sad wouldn't be good.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 18, 2020)

helena said:


> I've been reading her previous threads and also the link you posted. I'm so gullible. Thanks for being so persistent @zuppa and everyone else! I'm sorry! I just wanted to help. It really doesn't make any sense and i'm so confused. I'm going to continue looking at previous threads.


I'm sorry I don't want to lie or be rude.
I didn't get them neutered.
And I'm 12


----------



## Hermelin (May 18, 2020)

I just think @Jasminebunny is a really young kid, so acting harsh and being mad won’t really help. 

Myself did stupid things as a kid and might have triggered a few. It’s quite easy doing it when you grow up with internet and access to everything. I’m not defending her or anything and I stopped being active in her treads a few post back. 

If she’s being real it will be enough to answer the few questions but if repetitive questions just ignore them. 

I also think it would be best to rehome the bunnies until she get older. Her parents seem to not know how to take care of the pets or they might just feel overwhelmed with a lot of pets.

Even myself can have dips when I really don't want to take care of my bunnies, but I have always let my pets go before myself. If one day I can’t give them what they need they will be rehomed. But when you are young you act a different way, the web make you have a barrier. I know this perfectly well when myself in games could be a toxic player and get tilted (I don’t like losing). You learn more when you get older on how to handle things. The best is to always reflect over the things you have done and what you can improve but for young people it can be hard to do that. 

Myself always had to struggle alot with handling it, how to reflect over my own actions and what consequences it could have. 

I learned to not be toxic in games but inside I might be screaming but outside instead give advices on how to improve and help the other player to performe better. 

We don’t know the true situation and she might be trolling or need help with her questions, we might get tired over it but it’s our own free will if we want to ask or even read the treads. 

@Jasminebunny try to learn from all the other treads most of your questions have already been answered before and make a list on what’s safe. You can also google quite a lot of answer because there are a lot people that have asked the same questions. For example what are safe beddings for bunnies, what are safe treats, what are the signs of gi stasis and so on. 

From your profile english seem to be your first language which make it a lot easier for you to find a lot of answers to your questions and also read the facts that exist on the web.

A few good sites to read upon rabbit care:





Medirabbit







www.medirabbit.com








__





Save a Fluff - Find rabbit info and rescued rabbits to adopt


Save a Fluff promotes rabbit rescues, adoption and helps you find your nearest rabbit rescue. Lots of rabbit care info. Rabbit rescues can have a free page on our website.



www.saveafluff.co.uk












Rabbits Indoors


Rabbits Indoors is all about showing what it is like to house rabbits indoors. Photos, videos and rabbit care tips show how neatly rabbits can be kept.



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com





If you really care about your bunnies take the time and read. If you is a slow reader just do a list which you can check off with. This truly help me to handle things when myself have both learning difficulties and dyslexia. I’m also a master on procrastinating (doing my things at a later time). 

For example one day read about housing, the next time it’s about diet, diy toys, safe treats and veggies, how to introduce veggies and so on. It will help you to structure up and at least have goals. 

As I said before I think it would be best to rehome Jasmine if she don’t like living where she is. It might sound harsh but that’s just the reality. You are old enough to take a bit of own responsibility and reflect over what you are doing. Many have given you good answer and tried to help you.

Think what would be best for Jasmine and I’m quite sure you know the correct answer. It will all depend if you will act upon it and follow it through.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 18, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Think what would be best for Jasmine and I’m quite sure you know the correct answer. It will all depend if you will act upon it and follow it through.


But no jasmine can't go !


No one understands she's my only friend , I hate people in real life , and get really stressed at shops whenever I see people.


----------



## Hermelin (May 18, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> But no jasmine can't go !
> 
> 
> No one understands she's my only friend , I hate people in real life , and get really stressed at shops whenever I see people.



I understand how you feel, myself have quite a lot of fear to people and specially people of opposite sex. Myself always listen to music and space out to handle my fears outside. I know quite well when the fight-flight instincts kick in. 

I didn’t have a bunny or any pet when I needed one and I didn’t have any friends to seek comfort and I couldn’t use my family for that either. It get quite lonely and truly a battle to handle. 

But if you are going to keep Jasmine, you need to change and truly put down your time to learn. Spend your summer to study about bunnies and do your best to make Jasmine happy. When you are a pet owner your pets go before yourself if you can not provide a life they can be happy, then you will need to give them up. Just to make sure they will be happy. 

That’s just how it is and you need to face the reality that you might need to give her up. If you don’t step up your own game and take the responsbility you need to do as a pet owner and Jasmines friend.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 18, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I understand how you feel, myself have quite a lot of fear to people and specially people of opposite sex. Myself always listen to music and space out to handle my fears outside. I know quite well when the fight-flight instincts kick in.
> 
> I didn’t have a bunny or any pet when I needed one and I didn’t have any friends to seek comfort and I couldn’t use my family for that either. It get quite lonely and truly a battle to handle.
> 
> ...


I will try


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 18, 2020)

The kits are doing great!


----------



## judybarry70 (May 18, 2020)

majorv said:


> Uncalled for...


She ran out of hay one time, thank you, that WAS uncalled for.


----------



## Mac189 (May 18, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I will try



My favorite rabbit book is the newest edition (or any edition) of Rabbits for Dummies. Just about everything is in there. I learned so much from that book. It's well organized and easy to reference when something is going on. Even if you know a lot of the information, it's a fantastic book to have on hand that you know you can trust. Good luck


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 18, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> My favorite rabbit book is the newest edition (or any edition) of Rabbits for Dummies. Just about everything is in there. I learned so much from that book. It's well organized and easy to reference when something is going on. Even if you know a lot of the information, it's a fantastic book to have on hand that you know you can trust. Good luck


Okay thank you !


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 18, 2020)

Kits are okay.
Momma have 1/2 cup pellets


----------



## zuppa (May 18, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> My favorite rabbit book is the newest edition (or any edition) of Rabbits for Dummies. Just about everything is in there. I learned so much from that book. It's well organized and easy to reference when something is going on. Even if you know a lot of the information, it's a fantastic book to have on hand that you know you can trust. Good luck


I've heard about that book previously very good reviews I might be getting one myself.

Here's one on Amazon even available for download I believe but I would love to have a paper copy tbh. There are a few available from the UK as well

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/0470430648/ref=tmm_pap_used_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## sunflowerdbb123 (May 18, 2020)

Gelly I think your right, different things have been said so it's hard to know what to think.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 18, 2020)

sunflowerdbb123 said:


> Gelly I think your right, different things have been said so it's hard to know what to think.


I don't know what you mean


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 18, 2020)

Rabbit


----------



## Black Otter's Mom (May 19, 2020)

I have been doing a lot of thinking about some of these posts and I get the feeling there are elements of deception where something does not feel right. Someone will say they are 12 years old, which would be 6th grade. It does not feel authentic. I think sometimes people may form multiple profiles out of a need for attention. 
When other's post advice, well isnt that the point of a forum. I don't percieve the advice given as rude or critical, rather we are very committed bunny owners who of course are trying to help other owners.
For anyone posting, please keep your posts factual. Sometimes there can be very snappy replies that do not feel like its coming from a pre-teen. Everyone is here to hear actual bunny owner experiences and collectively try to offer suggestions.
If someone hates people, why write in a forum.. to other people.
Just please keep posts authentic as contradictions to details in posts are naturally going to be picked up by others on the forum. It is frustrating to become emotionally involved in someone's post, only to discover an enormous amount of inconsistencies that honestly feel like manipulation. For any of us who may feel like that too, its best to not even reply, especially when it may appear someone is looking for attention that is not bunny related.


----------



## Eve84 (May 19, 2020)

I agree with that but if someone is playing with the life’s of animals than it’s something which can’t be tolerated


----------



## helena (May 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 19, 2020)

Black Otter's Mom said:


> I have been doing a lot of thinking about some of these posts and I get the feeling there are elements of deception where something does not feel right. Someone will say they are 12 years old, which would be 6th grade. It does not feel authentic. I think sometimes people may form multiple profiles out of a need for attention.
> When other's post advice, well isnt that the point of a forum. I don't percieve the advice given as rude or critical, rather we are very committed bunny owners who of course are trying to help other owners.
> For anyone posting, please keep your posts factual. Sometimes there can be very snappy replies that do not feel like its coming from a pre-teen. Everyone is here to hear actual bunny owner experiences and collectively try to offer suggestions.
> If someone hates people, why write in a forum.. to other people.
> Just please keep posts authentic as contradictions to details in posts are naturally going to be picked up by others on the forum. It is frustrating to become emotionally involved in someone's post, only to discover an enormous amount of inconsistencies that honestly feel like manipulation. For any of us who may feel like that too, its best to not even reply, especially when it may appear someone is looking for attention that is not bunny related.


I'm not lying I AM 12


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 19, 2020)

Black Otter's Mom said:


> I have been doing a lot of thinking about some of these posts and I get the feeling there are elements of deception where something does not feel right. Someone will say they are 12 years old, which would be 6th grade. It does not feel authentic. I think sometimes people may form multiple profiles out of a need for attention.
> When other's post advice, well isnt that the point of a forum. I don't percieve the advice given as rude or critical, rather we are very committed bunny owners who of course are trying to help other owners.
> For anyone posting, please keep your posts factual. Sometimes there can be very snappy replies that do not feel like its coming from a pre-teen. Everyone is here to hear actual bunny owner experiences and collectively try to offer suggestions.
> If someone hates people, why write in a forum.. to other people.
> Just please keep posts authentic as contradictions to details in posts are naturally going to be picked up by others on the forum. It is frustrating to become emotionally involved in someone's post, only to discover an enormous amount of inconsistencies that honestly feel like manipulation. For any of us who may feel like that too, its best to not even reply, especially when it may appear someone is looking for attention that is not bunny related.


I hate seeing people , men to be specific


----------



## Gelly (May 19, 2020)

Can the moderators close this thread? @JBun


----------

